# multiple sheet feed but each page separate PDF file, possible?



## dderolph (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Brother MFC-790CW and have the Brother software installed. As stated in the title, I wish I could feed multiple pages, where the desired output is a separate PDF file for each page, and get separate PDF files for each page. Obviously, the objective is to not have to feed each page separately. 

I normally issue the command from the software/computer, not the LED/control panel on the printer. I don't believe this is possible but just thought I'd post here in case someone knows something I don't know about this.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi,


You can stack your sheets in the ADF (top feeder) and scan to file. If you want all pages into a single PDF document you will need to go to the control center application and in the configuration menu go to scan to file, then switch the document type to PDF. Make sure you change it in the software AND device tab.

If you want to use the flatbed and then merge documents, you should have a software called Paperport that allows you to merge single documents into multiple page documents.


----------



## dderolph (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but I believe you mis-understood my question. Suppose I have 10 single-page documents and I want to scan them and create a separate PDF file for each page. I'm asking whether there's a way to feed all 10 pages at the same time and get 10 separate PDF files from the output.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh, Yes. You need to use Paperport, the software that was supplied with the CD-ROM. You can then run the scan feature from Paperport and get 10 different documents which you can then save individually OR merge in the order you want.

You cannot feed 10 sheets in a row in 10 single PDF documents from the device button.

Hope this helps!


----------

